# I got so bored I cleaned the inside of my exhaust pipes.



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I wonder if the other non BMW DEF vehicles when modded if they blow soot. I think some of the domestic pickup trucks have the systems now but knowing the ******** like me who drive those, they probably find ways to bypass the DEF completely.


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

2011 ford F250 super duty trucks have the DEF system, not sure how many they have sold yet as they are not discounting them at all here in Texas as they are still trying to sell the 2010 f250s with very deep discounts (I got offered 8k off right at the start of a conversation but I am not gonna replace our trucks yet)


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

They are doing $16k off on some of them down here, 2010 models as well. Now that would be the 4x4 decked out King Ranch that probably is $60-70k MSRP. Seems like one can always get a Ford SD for $6-8k off MSRP but as you state it typically is a one year old model. I have seen a couple of the 2011's on the street but never seen someone being hard on it to see if it blows smoke or anything. That 2011 temps me due to it's much better fuel economy but that is just new truck fever talking since have no need to replace the current one right now.


----------



## DnA Diesel (Jul 31, 2010)

Flyingman said:


> Well, it was definitely a Mercedes, it said E320 and it had a CDI. I did not see Blutec anywhere. Perhaps I am off on my year, but it looked to be a later model.
> 
> It was definietly soot and black smoke, not just a haze.
> 
> Sorry but my dashcam was not on!:rofl:


I don't think you'll see soot out of any larger, Tier 2 Bin 5 diesel...clean exhausts on all new diesels...and that includes up to Class 8 rigs on the highway and Tier II-compliant locomotives! It's a new clean diesel world!


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

E350 BlueTEC is out:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=481411


----------

